# Theme parks outside the U.S.



## amigoendf

Everybody knows that the USA has the most awesome amusement and theme parks in the globe, like Dinseyland, Disneyworld, Universal Studios, Knott's Berry farm, etc. 

But...

What about the rest of the world? Can you show some pics or videos of the best or curious amusement and theme parks of your country?

Please share about your country's parks. I start with one of Mexico:
*Xcaret​*Xcaret is an ecopark located in the Riviera Maya, near of Cancun. Xcaret combines nature-based attractions with cultural attractions. The park also has a Temascal and Spa, 6 restaurants, 5 Cafeterias and Snacks, 2 bars, dressing rooms, souvenirs and handicrafts stores, as well as an adjacent all-inclusive resort hotel.

The nature-based attractions of the park are: a river that goes through the Mayan village, a subterranean river in which people can swim and snorkel with a life vest. Near the inlet there are recreational activities at the beach, snorkeling, Sea Trek and Snuba in the nearby reefs, or swimming with dolphins. The park also has a coral reef aquarium turtle nesting site. Next to the inlet there’s an area for manatees. The park also has a bird pavilion, butterfly pavilion, bat cave, orchids and bromeliad greenhouse, an island of jaguars, and a deer shelter, among others.

The cultural attractions are include an open church, replica of a Mayan village with real artisans at work, a Mexican cemetery, a museum, an equestrian show, Mesoamerican ball game, an open theater with performances of pre-Hispanic dances, Papantla flying men and the Gran Tlachco (theater with a six thousand people capacity) where the Mesoamerican ball game is represented, as well as the meeting of two worlds, the Mayan and the Spanish, and the presentation of several Mexican folklore dances. Other demonstrations of Mexican traditions include Day of the Dead celebration and the "Travesía Sagrada Maya" (Mayan Sacred Crossing), an annual rite when Mayans would cross the sea from Xcaret and Playa del Carmen to Cozumel to pay homage to the lunar goddess Ix Chel. The modern version is a re-creation of this rite done in late May to early June.































































































































Zaul said:


> ​












* Xcaret ad: *​


----------



## TriXal0ne

That's just amazing!


----------



## Aceventura

:shocked:mg:


----------



## circum

I like that picture where they're standing in the ocean's bottom. can I have sex with a woman on the ocean floor?


----------



## ukiyo

Hey!! I've been to Xcaret, xel'ha and Tulum


----------



## amigoendf

Did you like it? 

Can you share some of those incredible japanese parks we see in the TV?

My favorites as I can see in TV and web are that watter park with artificiak beach and the Disney sea park. Also I remember watched a park in building of 4 leves.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Xcaret looks awesome! I love a well-themed theme park!


Here's some from my city.

Dreamworld





White Water World





Movieworld





Wet'N'Wild





Seaworld (can't find ad)


----------



## city_thing

^^ The Gold Coast is Australia's theme park capital. Families from all over the country go there for holidays and to visit the plethora of theme parks. And then young, single people go there to get drunk, high and have sex in the streets. It's a constant party there I hear :lol:



>


^^ That looks amazing. I don't really like theme parks, but that looks really nice and like I'd enjoy it.


----------



## Manila-X

HK has Disneyland as well, but in a much smaller scale. 




























But my favourite would be *Ocean Park*


----------



## foadi

ya i went to hk disney the first week it opened. was pretty disappointing. ocean park is defo the best in hk.


----------



## isaidso

*Canada's Wonderland*
*Vaughn, Ontario*

Canada's Wonderland is a 330-acre (1.3 km2) theme park in Vaughan, Ontario, Canada and is located within the Greater Toronto Area. The park is open seasonally from May to October and contains more than 200 attractions. It opened in 1981 and was Canada's first major theme park. The park was the most attended seasonal theme park in North America two years in a row (2005 and 2006). In 2006, attendance was just over 3.2 million. Notably, with 15 roller coasters, the park holds the record for the most roller coasters in one park outside of the United States.































http://blog.yasashiikuma.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/behemoth.jpg
http://unkool.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/canadawonderland.jpg
http://loveisaplace.ca/wp-content/uploads/2007/06/img_0618.jpg

*Marineland*
*Niagara Falls, Ontario*

Marineland is a themed amusement and animal exhibition park in the city of Niagara Falls, Ontario, Canada. Owing to its proximity to the falls and other natural park areas and its blend of animal attractions and rides, it is one of the main tourist destinations in Niagara Falls. The park first opened in 1961 as "Niagara Game Farm", without any of the current marine attractions or rides, but has become a major theme park that draws predominantly from Ontario, Quebec, New York, and Pennsylvania. Marineland is generally open from the Victoria Day weekend through to Thanksgiving weekend in October. Rides operate until nightfall.































http://www.themeparkreview.com/forum/files/marineland66_488.jpg
http://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/01/2c/6a/4c/walruses-at-the-show.jpg
http://www.canadianniagarahotels.com/images/marineland4.jpg


----------



## Manila-X

foadi said:


> ya i went to hk disney the first week it opened. was pretty disappointing. ocean park is defo the best in hk.


I still prefer Ocean Park over Disneyland. I rather see real animals than cartoon ones!

I've *never* been to HK Disneyland and don't have plans to visit. But some friends of mine have ridden the Space Mountain there over 5 times! There is no line.


----------



## brossa

Some good european:

Alton Towers, UK:


















Thorpe Park, UK:










Phantasialand, Germany:


















Europa Park:


















Holiday Park, Germany:









Heide Park, Germany:









Port Aventura, Spain:









Disneyland Paris:


----------



## Jonesy55

Alton towers has some good rides and I like the way its built around a historic building and gardens, my main problem with it is the terrible access via small village roads and rural lanes which are definitely not designed to cope with nearly 3m visitors a year.

I used to work at Disneyland Paris and at the time there wasn't a huge amount in the park to interest people over about 13 years old apart from a handful of rides. I think it has improved since though, I haven't been back to the main park itself since I stopped working there.


----------



## desertpunk

Seriously great places around the world. This is my favorite ride: The Raptor at Cedar Point


----------



## Aztec Eagle

*Baja California Theme Parks*

Well here in my hometown of Tijuana, Baja California (Mexico) there's a couple of them not to big but fun. 


Mundo Divertido ( Fun World) its a small theme park with all sort of rides and games and its also a shopping center with restaurants and stores and movie theaters and a bolling alley. 

Sorry cant find any good pics but got a link.

http://www.mundodivertido.com.mx/principal/









[/URL]</noscript>


Theres also Fox Baja Studios and Xploration a movie studio theme park, in this studio films such as Titanic,Pearl Harbour, X men and Master and commander were film amoung others and theres props from all the films. CHECK OUT THE LINKS

http://www.bajastudios.com/

http://www.thestudiotour.com/wiki/index.php?title=Fox_Baja

/]







[/URL]</noscript>


/]







[/URL]</noscript>


Other theme parks in Mexico include SESAME STREET VILLAGE 
http://www.parqueplazasesamo.com/

And SIX FLAGS MEXICO 
http://www.sixflags.com.mx/index.asp


----------



## NorthWesternGuy

Nice pics, but the Mundo Divertido one is at Mexicali, and there is no longer a theme park here, it became a little shopping mall


----------



## Aztec Eagle

*MUNDO DIVERTIDO*



NorthWesternGuy said:


> Nice pics, but the Mundo Divertido one is at Mexicali, and there is no longer a theme park here, it became a little shopping mall


Nope!! the pic is the one in Tijuana we still have a theme park here, the one in Mexicali its a later branch open arround 2000 or 2001 here in Tijuana Mundo Divertido open in the mid 90´s.


----------



## amigoendf

Aztec Eagle said:


> Well here in my hometown of Tijuana, Baja California (Mexico) there's a couple of them not to big but fun.
> 
> Theres also Fox Baja Studios and Xploration a movie studio theme park, in this studio films such as Titanic,Pearl Harbour, X men and Master and commander were film amoung others and theres props from all the films. CHECK OUT THE LINKS
> 
> http://www.bajastudios.com/
> 
> http://www.thestudiotour.com/wiki/index.php?title=Fox_Baja


One of the great thing about Xploration is knowing that Titanic was actually filmed there


----------



## Obscene

Not so much to brag about when it comes to amusement parks in Sweden.

But the two biggest are:

Liseberg in Gothenburg (Göteborg), the biggest one in Scandinavia:


































Grona lund (Gröna Lund), Stockholm:


----------



## Granville Streeter

Thanks for the information on Xcaret...I am going to Riveria Maya in June and I definitely plan to visit this park!


----------



## guy4versa4

this one from malaysia
sunway lagoon theme parks kuala lumpur(4 times winner for best asia attraction)
5main attraction
Waters of Africa
This is the park's latest attraction and simulates a journey into the African wilderness. It has water slides and other rides and attractions Congo Challenge, Cameroon Climb, African Pythons, Elephant Walk, Sunway Surf Beach (formerly known as Jeffrey's Bay), Zulu Walk and Kalahari Kids.

World of Adventure
This features the longest pedestrian suspension bridge measuring 428 meters from where we can see the whole amusement park from a great height. It features Lost City of Gold, Tomahawk, Pirate's Revenge, Tiger Adventure and Scholar Rocks Exhibition.

Wild Wild West
This place is designed in such a way that it makes you feel like walking on a street in a cowboy style town in a movie filled with saloons, dancing girls, cowboys, horses, totem poles and so on. It features The Vulture, Video Game Parlour, Niagara Falls Flume Ride, Buffalo Bill Coaster, Butch Cassidy's Trail, Chief Crazy House Carousel, Grand Canyon River Rapids, Apache Pots, Colorado Splash and Wagon Wheel.

Voodoo River Adventure
The Voodoo River, also known as Juju in Africa, is a journey through a "replica" of the river. It is originated from the Yoruba people. The journey compromises of going into the water of the river.

Petting Zoo
The petting zoo, which was renovated greatly during the clean-up, is an interactive zoo. Families enjoy this park as they get close to animals. People could hold and pet snakes, rabbits, lizards,turtles and lions if you have the guts.

















cosmoworld kuala lumpur(inside berjaya times square)
Cosmo's World is an indoor theme park located on the 5th to 8th floor of Berjaya Times Square, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. It is conceived as the "largest indoor, all weather, all ages, entertainment destination in the region". Cosmo's World theme park is indeed the largest indoor theme park in Asia
With 14 rides, Cosmo’s World Theme Park is divided into 2 differently themed areas, which are the 'Galaxy Station' and the 'Fantasy Garden'.

[edit] Galaxy Station
This section offers rides for adults and children over 13 years of age.

Supersonic Odyssey, a custom looping roller coaster by Intamin AG. It is the biggest indoor roller coaster in the world. It has 3 inversions: a heartline roll, a loop and a corkscrew.
Spinning Orbit, a slightly different Condor by Huss Rides
DNA Mixer, a Top Spin ride by Huss Rides
Ooort's Express, a Superbob ride
Dizzy Izzy, a Schwarzkopf Monster II-type Octopus ride
Space Attack
Haunted Chambers, a walk-through haunted dark ride with live actors and special effects.
[edit] Fantasy Garden
The Fantasy Garden offers leisurely rides of a slow nature. It has colorful Garden Avenue with 8 major fun rides intended for kids and families.

Crazy Bus
Buddy Go Round
Flying Bumble Bee
Botanic Drive
Molly-Cool's Swing
Fantasy Trail
Robo Crash
Honey Bump








genting highland
is a mountain peak within the Titiwangsa Mountains on the border between the states of Pahang and Selangor of Malaysia and is home to the famous Genting Highlands Resort, otherwise known as Resorts World Genting which can be reached by car from Kuala Lumpur in one hour. It is also accessible by the world's fastest and South East Asia's longest cable car called Genting Skyway (3.38km[1]). In 2006, the resort had 18.4 million visitors.[1] Resorts World Genting was founded by the late Lim Goh Tong (Tan Sri) in the late 1960s. Currently, this resort is being lead by Lim Goh Tong's son, Lim Kok Thay (Tan Sri) who is also the current president and CEO of Star Cruises. Resorts World Genting is the sister resort to the Resorts World Sentosa and Resorts World Manila.
(first world plaza)








(genting theme park)


----------



## amigoendf

Amazing all the parks arround the globe that the forumers posted !


----------



## rossie1977

easily still one of the best on earth, blackpool pleasure beach, uk










not a theme park as such but a prelude of what was to come, Tivoli Gardens copenhagen










the worlds first legoland in the home of lego billund denmark










TusenFryd oslo norway


----------



## amigoendf

Granville Streeter said:


> Thanks for the information on Xcaret...I am going to Riveria Maya in June and I definitely plan to visit this park!


You will like the Riviera Maya kay:


----------



## DiggerD21

Another themepark at the german baltic coast: HANSA-PARK


















- one of the 5 biggest theme parks in Germany
- 1,2 million visitors annually 
- The newest attraction is the Fluch von Novgorod and is the steepest darkride rollercoaster in the world. The passengers are driving through a copy of the Kreml of Novgorod.


----------



## trainrover

La Ronde








www.aboutbonaventuretours.com/userfiles/
yet another reason how come the city must surely be the world's most american place...


----------



## isaidso

trainrover said:


> La Ronde
> yet another reason how come the city must surely be the world's most american place...


It's in America. There's a hint!  

It's French America, but America nonetheless. I'm not sure what amusement parks have to do with this continent though. They're simply a byproduct of the modern world.


----------



## Leo_C

Longleat

Longleat is an English country house, currently the seat of in Somerset. It is noted for its Elizabethan country house, maze, landscaped parkland and safari park. The house is set in over 900 acres of parkland, landscaped by Capability Brown, with 8,000 acres of woods and farmland.










It was the first stately home in the UK to open to the public, making the Marquess of Bath very unpopular with the rest of the aristocracy. It is also the first safari park outside Africa. Henry Thynne, 6th Marquess of Bath can be seen below, a prime example of an eccentric aristocrat.



















In the early days they just put a fence up arround the house and let the animals roam arround as they pleased. There are some good photos of people having picnics while men stand guard with guns and the lions are just meteres away from them but I cant find them.


----------



## alacanti

Wonderful pictures. Thanks. I'd like to visit all of them. In Spain we have Port Aventura, Terra Mítica, Isla Mágica and Warner Bross mainly but I think that outside parks are bigger and better.


----------



## AdamChobits

trainrover said:


> La Ronde
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aboutbonaventuretours.com/userfiles/
> yet another reason how come the city must surely be the world's most american place...


Pssss, Montreal is my favorite city in North America. Those skyscrapers, the forests, the theme park... and the Forumla 1 track with its wall of the champions


----------



## Mz_Misteeq

The gold coast in aus is awesome with 4 theme parks in the one city, wet'n'wild is my fav, followed by dreamworld . Seaworld is pretty boring except for the cute baby penguins <3


----------



## brazilteen

Wet n' wild Vinhedo Brazil


----------



## STFC-Doffy

Some great theming in Happy Valley Theme Park, Beijing


----------



## Spookvlieger

Bellewaarde Park, Belgium








































Bellewaerde is a theme park in the West-Flemish countryside near Ypres (Belgium).Bellewaerde is the oldest operating theme park in Belgium. Originally a zoo and safari, the park expanded in the early eighties to become more of a general theme- and thrillpark, catering towards teens and families. The 54 hectare park is famous for its beautiful gardens, marvelous landscaping and its attention to themeing. Bellewaerde draws about 850,000 - 900,000 visitors a year and is the main theme park in Flanders.


----------



## Spookvlieger

Bobbejaanland is a renowned theme park in Lichtaart, Belgium. It was founded by Bobbejaan Schoepen, a Flemish singer, guitarist, and entertainer who enjoyed international popularity in the fifties and early sixties. After 15 years he got weary of touring. In 1960 he decided to build his own music theater: he started draining a 30 ha marsh that he bought in 1959. He build a venue with 1000 places where he could perform as often as he liked. December 1961, the Bobbejaanland amusement park was born. In 43 years Bobbejaanland became one of the most popular theme parks in Europe. Bobbejaan and his family sold the park in 2004.


----------



## Mr. Uncut

The best park outside of the US is proberly *Europa Park, Germany*. ITs the* most popular seasonal park in the world *with about 4,2 mil visitors in 2009!

*Europa Park, Rust, Germany*




























Silver Star, europes highest coaster!









The park is divided into several country theme sections, for me europa park is the best themed park in the world!


----------



## HelloMoto163

Gardaland, Italy, at the lake garda
Its Italys biggest theme park:





































-fotocommunity-










-wikipedia-

that park is really nice


----------



## Lucky_star

Did they not exist any theme park in New Zealand? And is Canadas Wonderland they only theme park in Canada? And they have a theme park in a shopping mall in Edmonton.
The theme park is called "Galaxyland". They have even a water park! in West Edmonton Mall!






Mindbender at Galaxyland, West Edmonton Mall










Ice rink










Olympic coaster somewhere











Olympic coatser somewhere in the world.


----------



## spongeg

Gold Reef City - Johannesburg South Africa
























































































































http://www.goldreefcity.co.za/


----------

